# Pick up line



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

What breed of goats do you have?

I never dreamed that would be the line i used to meet the love of my life.
I will ask her hand in marriage on Christmas morning.

Merry Christmas to ya all 

It will be for me.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations! Hope you get a big YES!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

WOW! How sweet. Planning on "kids" in the future too? What breed? lol

Congratulations!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Up date 
SHE SAID YES!!!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Yay! Congratulations!!


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations, 5More! That's great news! May you and your sweetheart have many years of wedded bliss.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Yay!! :mrgreen:


----------

